# [plugdev] Probleme montage auto cd/dvd sous gnome

## lougat

Bonjour,

Dans nautilus, j'avais l'icone pour pouvoir monter mes cd automatiquement (ou par raccourcis/cd).

Je viens de me rendre compte que celui a disparu.

Il semble que le probleme vienne de plugdev.

La commande groups me retourne

 *Quote:*   

> lp wheel floppy audio cdrom video usb users portage plugdev lougat

 

J'appartient bien au groupe plugdev.

Or pour recuperer cet icone il faut que je fasse :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> gpasswd -a lougat plugdev
> 
> /etc/init.d/dbus restart
> ...

 

Je peux toujours les monter en ligne de commande mais je trouve cette fonctionalité bien utile.

Si quelqu'un a une explication.

Merci.

----------

## d2_racing

Salut, j'ai un de  mes amis qui a ce problème sous KDE dernièrement.

Il a fait une maj cette semaine et depuis ce temps, il doit mounter à la main.

Je vais lui demander ce quoi qu'il a mis à jour dernièrement, ça va peut-être t'aider.

----------

## tmasscool

Essaie peut-être en faisant un emerge de udev, hal, gnome-mount et si ça ne suffit pas gnome-vfs...

----------

## yoyo

Le "dmesg" est-il bavard à l'insertion du CD ?

Pas d'erreur au boot pendant le lancement de dbus/hald ??

Enjoy !

----------

## lougat

 *Quote:*   

> Essaie peut-être en faisant un emerge de udev, hal, gnome-mount et si ça ne suffit pas gnome-vfs...

 

Déjà fait plusieurs fois en passant même les versons en stable sans aucun effet.

 *Quote:*   

> Le "dmesg" est-il bavard à l'insertion du CD ? 

 

Il ne se passe rien au niveau de dmesg

 *Quote:*   

> Pas d'erreur au boot pendant le lancement de dbus/hald ?? 

 

Aucune erreur.

Voici une copie de mon dmesg, et du /etc/init.d.dbus restart si ca peut vous aider

```

Linux version 2.6.25-gentoo-r6 (root@localhost) (gcc version 4.3.1 (Gentoo 4.3.1 p1.0) ) #1 SMP Thu Jul 10 22:39:53 CEST 2008

Command line: root=/dev/sda3 vga=0x317 video=vesa:1280x1024@72

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f800 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009f800 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000dc000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000007fe70000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007fe70000 - 000000007ff00000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007ff00000 - 0000000080000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000e0000000 - 00000000f0000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec10000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fed00000 - 00000000fed00400 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fed14000 - 00000000fed1a000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fed1c000 - 00000000fed90000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ff000000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 159) 0 entries of 3200 used

Entering add_active_range(0, 256, 523888) 1 entries of 3200 used

end_pfn_map = 1048576

DMI present.

ACPI: RSDP 000F7C60, 0024 (r2 HP    )

ACPI: XSDT 7FE7B3D7, 0084 (r1 HPQOEM SLIC-MPC  6040000  LTP        0)

ACPI: FACP 7FE83BF8, 00F4 (r3 INTEL  CALISTGA  6040000 ALAN        1)

ACPI: DSDT 7FE7C655, 752F (r1 HP     30BC      6040000 MSFT  100000E)

ACPI: FACS 7FE84FC0, 0040

ACPI: APIC 7FE83CEC, 0068 (r1 HP     30BC      6040000 LOHR       5A)

ACPI: HPET 7FE83D54, 0038 (r1 HP     30BC      6040000 LOHR       5A)

ACPI: MCFG 7FE83D8C, 003C (r1 HP     30BC      6040000 LOHR       5A)

ACPI: TCPA 7FE83DC8, 0032 (r1 HP     30BB      6040000  PTL        1)

ACPI: APIC 7FE83DFA, 0068 (r1 HP     30BC      6040000  LTP        0)

ACPI: BOOT 7FE83E62, 0028 (r1 HP     30BC      6040000  LTP        1)

ACPI: SLIC 7FE83E8A, 0176 (r1 HPQOEM SLIC-MPC  6040000  LTP        1)

ACPI: SSDT 7FE7C44B, 020A (r1  HP    30BC         1000 INTL 20050624)

ACPI: SSDT 7FE7B9E7, 025F (r1 HP     30BC         3000 INTL 20050624)

ACPI: SSDT 7FE7B941, 00A6 (r1 HP     30BC         3000 INTL 20050624)

ACPI: SSDT 7FE7B45B, 04E6 (r1 HP     30BC         3000 INTL 20050624)

ACPI: BIOS bug: multiple APIC/MADT found, using 0

ACPI: If "acpi_apic_instance=2" works better, notify linux-acpi@vger.kernel.org

ACPI: DMI detected: Hewlett-Packard

No NUMA configuration found

Faking a node at 0000000000000000-000000007fe70000

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 159) 0 entries of 3200 used

Entering add_active_range(0, 256, 523888) 1 entries of 3200 used

Bootmem setup node 0 0000000000000000-000000007fe70000

  NODE_DATA [000000000000c000 - 0000000000012fff]

  bootmap [0000000000013000 -  0000000000022fcf] pages 10

early res: 0 [0-fff] BIOS data page

early res: 1 [6000-7fff] SMP_TRAMPOLINE

early res: 2 [200000-984207] TEXT DATA BSS

early res: 3 [9f800-a07ff] EBDA

early res: 4 [8000-bfff] PGTABLE

 [ffffe20000000000-ffffe200001fffff] PMD ->ffff810001200000 on node 0

 [ffffe20000200000-ffffe200003fffff] PMD ->ffff810001600000 on node 0

 [ffffe20000400000-ffffe200005fffff] PMD ->ffff810001a00000 on node 0

 [ffffe20000600000-ffffe200007fffff] PMD ->ffff810001e00000 on node 0

 [ffffe20000800000-ffffe200009fffff] PMD ->ffff810002200000 on node 0

 [ffffe20000a00000-ffffe20000bfffff] PMD ->ffff810002600000 on node 0

 [ffffe20000c00000-ffffe20000dfffff] PMD ->ffff810002a00000 on node 0

 [ffffe20000e00000-ffffe20000ffffff] PMD ->ffff810002e00000 on node 0

 [ffffe20001000000-ffffe200011fffff] PMD ->ffff810003200000 on node 0

 [ffffe20001200000-ffffe200013fffff] PMD ->ffff810003600000 on node 0

 [ffffe20001400000-ffffe200015fffff] PMD ->ffff810003a00000 on node 0

 [ffffe20001600000-ffffe200017fffff] PMD ->ffff810003e00000 on node 0

 [ffffe20001800000-ffffe200019fffff] PMD ->ffff810004200000 on node 0

 [ffffe20001a00000-ffffe20001bfffff] PMD ->ffff810004600000 on node 0

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA             0 ->     4096

  DMA32        4096 ->  1048576

  Normal    1048576 ->  1048576

Movable zone start PFN for each node

early_node_map[2] active PFN ranges

    0:        0 ->      159

    0:      256 ->   523888

On node 0 totalpages: 523791

  DMA zone: 56 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 1934 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 2009 pages, LIFO batch:0

  DMA32 zone: 7106 pages used for memmap

  DMA32 zone: 512686 pages, LIFO batch:31

  Normal zone: 0 pages used for memmap

  Movable zone: 0 pages used for memmap

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x1008

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 (Bootup-CPU)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

Processor #1

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x01] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 1, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Setting APIC routing to flat

ACPI: HPET id: 0x8086a201 base: 0xfed00000

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

PM: Registered nosave memory: 000000000009f000 - 00000000000a0000

PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000000a0000 - 00000000000dc000

PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000000dc000 - 0000000000100000

Allocating PCI resources starting at 88000000 (gap: 80000000:60000000)

SMP: Allowing 2 CPUs, 0 hotplug CPUs

PERCPU: Allocating 30616 bytes of per cpu data

Built 1 zonelists in Node order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 514695

Policy zone: DMA32

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda3 vga=0x317 video=vesa:1280x1024@72

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 32768 bytes)

Extended CMOS year: 2000

TSC calibrated against PM_TIMER

time.c: Detected 1663.114 MHz processor.

Console: colour dummy device 80x25

console [tty0] enabled

Checking aperture...

Memory: 2058496k/2095552k available (4147k kernel code, 36668k reserved, 2266k data, 412k init)

CPA: page pool initialized 1 of 1 pages preallocated

hpet clockevent registered

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3330.04 BogoMIPS (lpj=6660080)

Dentry cache hash table entries: 262144 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 256

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 2048K

CPU 0/0 -> Node 0

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

CPU0: Thermal monitoring handled by SMI

using mwait in idle threads.

ACPI: Core revision 20070126

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

APIC timer calibration result 10394460

Detected 10.394 MHz APIC timer.

Booting processor 1/2 APIC 0x1

Initializing CPU#1

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3326.23 BogoMIPS (lpj=6652478)

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 2048K

CPU 1/1 -> Node 0

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 1

CPU1: Thermal monitoring handled by SMI

Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU         T5500  @ 1.66GHz stepping 06

checking TSC synchronization [CPU#0 -> CPU#1]: passed.

Brought up 2 CPUs

net_namespace: 1008 bytes

NET: Registered protocol family 16

No dock devices found.

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: Using MMCONFIG at e0000000 - efffffff

PCI: Using configuration type 1

ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored via DMI

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: EC: non-query interrupt received, switching to interrupt mode

ACPI: EC: GPE = 0x17, I/O: command/status = 0x66, data = 0x62

ACPI: EC: driver started in interrupt mode

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

pci 0000:00:1f.0: quirk: region 1000-107f claimed by ICH6 ACPI/GPIO/TCO

pci 0000:00:1f.0: quirk: region 1180-11bf claimed by ICH6 GPIO

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEGP._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP01._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP02._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP03._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCIB._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs *3)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs *3)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs *4)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs *10)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs *5)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs *7)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

ACPI: bus type pnp registered

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 11 devices

ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

SCSI subsystem initialized

libata version 3.00 loaded.

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

PCI-GART: No AMD northbridge found.

hpet0: at MMIO 0xfed00000, IRQs 2, 8, 0

hpet0: 3 64-bit timers, 14318180 Hz

system 00:00: iomem range 0xe0000000-0xefffffff could not be reserved

system 00:02: iomem range 0xe0000000-0xefffffff could not be reserved

system 00:02: iomem range 0xfed14000-0xfed17fff could not be reserved

system 00:02: iomem range 0xfed18000-0xfed18fff could not be reserved

system 00:02: iomem range 0xfed19000-0xfed19fff could not be reserved

system 00:02: iomem range 0xfed1c000-0xfed1ffff could not be reserved

system 00:02: iomem range 0xfed20000-0xfed3ffff could not be reserved

system 00:02: iomem range 0xfed40000-0xfed44fff could not be reserved

system 00:02: iomem range 0xfed45000-0xfed8ffff could not be reserved

system 00:04: iomem range 0xfed00000-0xfed003ff could not be reserved

system 00:06: ioport range 0x380-0x383 has been reserved

system 00:06: ioport range 0x680-0x69f has been reserved

system 00:06: ioport range 0x800-0x80f has been reserved

system 00:06: ioport range 0x1000-0x107f has been reserved

system 00:06: ioport range 0x1180-0x11bf has been reserved

system 00:06: ioport range 0x1640-0x164f has been reserved

system 00:07: ioport range 0x6a0-0x6af has been reserved

system 00:07: ioport range 0x6b0-0x6ff has been reserved

PCI: Failed to allocate mem resource #6:20000@d0000000 for 0000:01:00.0

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: 0xdc000000-0xddffffff

  PREFETCH window: 0x00000000c0000000-0x00000000cfffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.0

  IO window: 2000-2fff

  MEM window: 0xd8000000-0xd9ffffff

  PREFETCH window: 0x00000000d2000000-0x00000000d3ffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.1

  IO window: 3000-3fff

  MEM window: 0xd6000000-0xd7ffffff

  PREFETCH window: 0x00000000d0000000-0x00000000d1ffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.2

  IO window: 4000-4fff

  MEM window: 0xda000000-0xdbffffff

  PREFETCH window: 0x00000000d4000000-0x00000000d5ffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1e.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: 0xde000000-0xde0fffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:01.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.1[B] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.1 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.2 to 64

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:1e.0 (0004 -> 0006)

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.0 to 64

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 262144 (order: 10, 4194304 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

Simple Boot Flag at 0x35 set to 0x1

Total HugeTLB memory allocated, 0

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

NTFS driver 2.1.29 [Flags: R/O].

fuse init (API version 7.9)

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered (default)

pci 0000:01:00.0: Boot video device

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:01.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:01.0:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie02]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.1 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.1:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.1:pcie02]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.1:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.2 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.2:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.2:pcie02]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.2:pcie03]

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

hpet_resources: 0xfed00000 is busy

Non-volatile memory driver v1.2

intel_rng: FWH not detected

Linux agpgart interface v0.103

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xc0000000, mapped to 0xffffc20010980000, using 3072k, total 131072k

vesafb: mode is 1024x768x16, linelength=2048, pages=1

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: Truecolor: size=0:5:6:5, shift=0:11:5:0

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

ACPI: AC Adapter [ACAD] (on-line)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery present)

input: Power Button (FF) as /class/input/input0

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

input: Power Button (CM) as /class/input/input1

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

input: Sleep Button (CM) as /class/input/input2

ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB]

input: Lid Switch as /class/input/input3

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

ACPI: device:05 is registered as cooling_device0

input: Video Bus as /class/input/input4

ACPI: Video Device [VGA] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)

ACPI: device:0b is registered as cooling_device1

input: Video Bus as /class/input/input5

ACPI: Video Device [GFX0] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)

ACPI: SSDT 7FE7C18D, 01F6 (r1 HP     30BC         3000 INTL 20050624)

ACPI: SSDT 7FE7BC46, 04C2 (r1 HP     30BC         3001 INTL 20050624)

Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-1 state

Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-2 state

Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-3 state

ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2] C3[C3])

ACPI: ACPI0007:00 is registered as cooling_device2

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports 8 throttling states)

ACPI: SSDT 7FE7C383, 00C8 (r1 HP     30BC         3000 INTL 20050624)

ACPI: SSDT 7FE7C108, 0085 (r1 HP     30BC         3000 INTL 20050624)

ACPI: CPU1 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2] C3[C3])

ACPI: ACPI0007:01 is registered as cooling_device3

ACPI: Processor [CPU1] (supports 8 throttling states)

ACPI: LNXTHERM:01 is registered as thermal_zone0

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THR1] (56 C)

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

floppy0: no floppy controllers found

brd: module loaded

loop: module loaded

Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.20-k2

Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:05:00.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:05:00.0 to 64

e1000: 0000:05:00.0: e1000_probe: (PCI Express:2.5Gb/s:Width x1) 00:16:36:e9:43:a4

e1000: 0000:05:00.0: e1000_probe: This device (id 8086:109a) will no longer be supported by this driver in the future.

e1000: 0000:05:00.0: e1000_probe: please use the "e1000e" driver instead.

e1000: eth0: e1000_probe: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection

e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.5.23-k4-NAPI

e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation

tun: Universal TUN/TAP device driver, 1.6

tun: (C) 1999-2004 Max Krasnyansky <maxk@qualcomm.com>

console [netcon0] enabled

netconsole: network logging started

Linux video capture interface: v2.00

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH7: IDE controller (0x8086:0x27df rev 0x02) at  PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

ICH7: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

ICH7: IDE port disabled

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0x1880-0x1887, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:PIO

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: TSSTcorpCD/DVDW TS-L632D, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hda: host max PIO4 wanted PIO255(auto-tune) selected PIO4

hda: MWDMA2 mode selected

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hda: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM DVD-R-RAM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

Driver 'sr' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: version 3.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: AHCI 0001.0100 32 slots 4 ports 1.5 Gbps 0x5 impl SATA mode

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: flags: 64bit ncq pm led clo pio slum part 

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.2 to 64

scsi0 : ahci

scsi1 : ahci

scsi2 : ahci

scsi3 : ahci

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m1024@0xde304400 port 0xde304500 irq 315

ata2: DUMMY

ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m1024@0xde304400 port 0xde304600 irq 315

ata4: DUMMY

ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata1.00: ATA-7: FUJITSU MHV2120BH PL, 892C, max UDMA/100

ata1.00: 234441648 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100

ata3: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      FUJITSU MHV2120B 892C PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 234441648 512-byte hardware sectors (120034 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 234441648 512-byte hardware sectors (120034 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

Fusion MPT base driver 3.04.06

Copyright (c) 1999-2007 LSI Corporation

Fusion MPT SPI Host driver 3.04.06

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:07:05.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:07:05.0 to 64

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[16]  MMIO=[de000000-de0007ff]  Max Packet=[2048]  IR/IT contexts=[4/4]

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 23, io mem 0xde304000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 23, io base 0x00001800

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 19, io base 0x00001820

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

hub 1-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 2

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 18, io base 0x00001840

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.3[D] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.3 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: irq 16, io base 0x00001860

usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 1-4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

usb 1-4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 2-2: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 2-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[009fc000e800e800]

usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input6

device-mapper: ioctl: 4.13.0-ioctl (2007-10-18) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

cpuidle: using governor ladder

sdhci: Secure Digital Host Controller Interface driver

sdhci: Copyright(c) Pierre Ossman

sdhci: SDHCI controller found at 0000:07:05.1 [1180:0822] (rev 19)

PCI: Enabling device 0000:07:05.1 (0000 -> 0002)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:07:05.1[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

sdhc0:slot0: Will use DMA mode even though HW doesn't fully claim to support it.

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:07:05.1 to 64

mmc0: SDHCI at 0xde000800 irq 17 DMA

wbsd: Winbond W83L51xD SD/MMC card interface driver

wbsd: Copyright(c) Pierre Ossman

Marking TSC unstable due to TSC halts in idle

input: Logitech USB RECEIVER as /class/input/input7

input: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [Logitech USB RECEIVER] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-2

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

drivers/hid/usbhid/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

oprofile: using NMI interrupt.

Netfilter messages via NETLINK v0.30.

nf_conntrack version 0.5.0 (16384 buckets, 65536 max)

ctnetlink v0.93: registering with nfnetlink.

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

ClusterIP Version 0.8 loaded successfully

arp_tables: (C) 2002 David S. Miller

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 10

ip6_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

NET: Registered protocol family 17

RPC: Registered udp transport module.

RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

drivers/rtc/hctosys.c: unable to open rtc device (rtc0)

Clocksource tsc unstable (delta = -107386539 ns)

Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1, fw: 6.3, id: 0x1a0b1, caps: 0xa04713/0x200000

input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad as /class/input/input8

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 412k freed

iwl3945: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG/BG Network Connection driver for Linux, 1.2.23kds

iwl3945: Copyright(c) 2003-2007 Intel Corporation

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:02:00.0 to 64

iwl3945: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection

iwl3945: Tunable channels: 13 802.11bg, 23 802.11a channels

phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-3945-rs'

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:02:00.0 disabled

uvcvideo: Found UVC 1.00 device USB 2.0 Camera (0c45:62c0)

input: USB 2.0 Camera as /class/input/input9

usbcore: registered new interface driver uvcvideo

USB Video Class driver (v0.1.0)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1b.0[A] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1b.0 to 64

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:01:00.0 to 64

NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86_64 Kernel Module  173.14.09  Wed Jun  4 23:40:50 PDT 2008

EXT3 FS on sda3, internal journal

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on sda4, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PM: Writing back config space on device 0000:02:00.0 at offset 1 (was 100002, writing 100006)

iwl3945: Radio disabled by HW RF Kill switch

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:02:00.0 disabled

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PM: Writing back config space on device 0000:02:00.0 at offset 1 (was 100002, writing 100006)

iwl3945: Radio disabled by HW RF Kill switch

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:02:00.0 disabled

Adding 3911816k swap on /dev/sda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:3911816k
```

```

#/etc/init.d/dbus/restart

 * Stopping Hardware Abstraction Layer daemon ... [ ok ]

 * Stopping cupsd ... [ ok ]

 * Stopping avahi-daemon ... [ ok ]

 * Stopping D-BUS system messagebus ... [ ok ]

 * Starting D-BUS system messagebus ... [ ok ]

 * Starting Hardware Abstraction Layer daemon ... 

 * Starting avahi-daemon ... [ ok ]

 * Starting cupsd ... [ ok ]

```

Pour info rc-statuts

```

Runlevel: default

 dbus                                                              [  started  ]

 syslog-ng                                                         [  started  ]

 hald                                                              [  started  ]

 net.wlan0                                                         [  started  ]

 netmount                                                          [  started  ]

 xdm                                                               [  started  ]

 alsasound                                                         [  started  ]

 clamd                                                             [  started  ]

 cupsd                                                             [  started  ]

 esound                                                            [  started  ]

 shorewall                                                         [  started  ]

 vixie-cron                                                        [  started  ]

 local                                                             [  started  ]

Runlevel: UNASSIGNED

 avahi-daemon                                                      [  started  ]

 udev-postmount                                                    [  started  ]

```

Merci

----------

## yoyo

D'après ton dmesg : 

```
Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: TSSTcorpCD/DVDW TS-L632D, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hda: host max PIO4 wanted PIO255(auto-tune) selected PIO4

hda: MWDMA2 mode selected

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hda: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM DVD-R-RAM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20 
```

tu utilises encore les "vieux" pilotes ide pour tes lecteurs optiques (chez moi, "/dev/hdx" est remplcé par "/dev/sry" pour les lecteurs optiques). Il est possible que dbus/hal ne "surveiilent" plus les /dev/hd*.

Essaie en virant le support IDE (dépréciée) de la config de ton noyau et passe en full-libata : il y a un thread dans le sous-forum qui en parle [TIP] Passer son noyau en libata "intégral".

Enjoy !

----------

## lougat

J'ai supprimé le support IDE comme indiqué

Voici ce que me retourne dmesg grep | CD

```

ata5.00: ATAPI: TSSTcorpCD/DVDW TS-L632D, HH16, max MWDMA2

scsi 4:0:0:0: CD-ROM            TSSTcorp CD/DVDW TS-L632D HH16 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

sr 4:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

```

Le problème est toujours le même

Par contre j'ai remarqué que lorsque j'insère un dvd vierge, j'ai bien mes icones qui apparaissent.

Quand je clique sur raccourcis j'ai "Disque DVD+R vierge"

Et dans nautilus j'ai un nouvel onglet a gauche "Disque DVD+R vierge"

Pourquoi un dvd vierge fonctionne et pas un dvd avec des données?

----------

## xaviermiller

as-tu mis le support pour les différents formats de CD/DVD : iso, udf, voire même HFS (pour les Mac) ?

----------

## lougat

Oui, j'ai tout d'activé en dur dans le noyau.

----------

